# Setting up firewall using IPFW



## Mimmo91 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi,

I need help for setting up firewall IPFW with FREEBSD FreeBSD 7.2 32BIT.

I follow this guide: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-setup-freebsd-ipfw-firewall/

And when the guide says



> Another option is open default kernel config file /usr/src/sys/i386/conf and look for IPFIREWALL option:
> 
> ```
> # grep IPFIREWALL /usr/src/sys/i386/conf
> ```



My machine says:

```
# grep IPFIREWALL /usr/src/sys/i386/conf
grep: /usr/src/sys/i386/conf: No such file or directory
```

And I can't continue...

So anyone can post me a easy guide for install firewall with IPFW????

Thanks and sorry for my English!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2010)

You do have to have the sources installed to be able to compile a custom kernel.

How to get them more or less depends on how you decided to update your machine.


----------



## anomie (Oct 13, 2010)

What are your requirements, exactly? In most situations you can simply load the kernel module. (If you want to build a custom kernel, as mentioned, you'll need the sources.) Read: 30.6 IPFW


----------



## Alt (Oct 14, 2010)

Mimmo91 said:
			
		

> So anyone can post me a easy guide for install firewall with IPFW???


Actually really easy is not recompiling kernel, just loading module..


----------

